# Asian Championship 2018



## SteveG1007 (Apr 22, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AsianChampionship2018

Asian Championship 2018 will be held in Banqiao, Taiwan this year from Aug 17th to 19th, 2018.
Some people might already registered but there is some updated information.
The number of contestant has been increased, and phase 1 registration will reopen on April 29th 20:00:00 (GMT+8), for more information please visit the official Asian Championship 2018 Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/AsianChampionship2018/


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me the new updated information.


----------

